# Ciao bella



## joffenfur01237723

Hi,
I know that "ciao bella" is informal, means "hello/goodbye beautiful", and is often used between friends.  What does it imply when used by a man/boy to greet a complete stranger (woman/girl)?  (Ex: Ooooooh, ciao _bel_la)  Should it be considered rude, a compliment, or both?  Thanks
-joffenfur


----------



## emma1968

joffenfur01237723 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I know that "ciao bella" is informal, means "hello/goodbye beautiful", and is often used between friends.  What does it imply when used by a man/boy to greet a complete stranger (woman/girl)?  (Ex: Ooooooh, ciao _bel_la)  Should it be considered rude, a compliment, or both?  Thanks
> -joffenfur




It sounds strange to my ears used by a man who is a complete stranger for the woman


----------



## Aquarius24

joffenfur01237723 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I know that "ciao bella" is informal, means "hello/goodbye beautiful", and is often used between friends. What does it imply when used by a man/boy to greet a complete stranger (woman/girl)? (Ex: Ooooooh, ciao _bel_la) Should it be considered rude, a compliment, or both? Thanks
> -joffenfur


 
CIAO BELLA is mainly a ROMAN SLANG... we - romans - use it to say hello or goodbye: it could be also referring to a man CIAO BELLO or a group: CIAO BELLI / BELLE.

But please note this is a gergal form, used ONLY for people you know.

*Not to be used at all if you meet a nice lady in the US embassy ! *

Another form used, which could sound vulgar, but still is a familiar way to greet each other amongst roman young guys and girls is CIAO PISE'... which literaly sounds like "HELLO BEAN or HELLO PRICK" (according to the translation you want to give it: BEAN or male organ". But even if this could sound rude to a stranger, it is not in the young population in Rome, which is often used to say hello and good bye

Hope to have been helpful to you

GiL


----------



## emma1968

> CIAO BELLA is mainly a ROMAN SLANG...


I don't know whether it is a roman slang. Anyway, it is used in my neck of the woods as well!


----------



## Saoul

Not so much in mine actually.

I think that in Milan it would be seen as rough and a bit unpolite.
I would never address a girl, even a very good friend, with "Ciao bella!".
There is a previous post about this topic, but I can't find it.
Anyway, though repeating myself, addressing somebody with "Ciao bello/a" just makes me think that you don't remember his/her name. 
Or it is just maybe a matter of personal taste.


----------



## Aquarius24

emma1968 said:
			
		

> I don't know whether it is a roman slang. Anyway, it is used in my neck of the woods as well!


 
Si, hai ragione, ormai e' diffuso in tutta la penisola... ma in genere , se lo si considera come un saluto iniziale (CIAO BELLA), puo' essere considerato anche come un complimento "lanciato" ad una bella donna"...

In genere, a Roma, si usa sia per salutare che per congedarsi. e in genere lo si rivolge a tutto il gruppo...

Se invece deve essere un approccio galante... non ti dico il resto del frasario 

GiL


----------



## emma1968

Saoul said:
			
		

> Not so much in mine actually.
> 
> I think that in Milan it would be seen as rough and a bit unpolite.
> I would never address a girl, even a very good friend, with "Ciao bella!".
> There is a previous post about this topic, but I can't find it.
> Anyway, though repeating myself, addressing somebody with "Ciao bello/a" just makes me think that you don't remember his/her name.
> Or it is just maybe a matter of personal taste.



E' curioso quello che  hai detto Saoul!
Pensavo fosse in uso più o meno in tutta italia!

P.S. A cosa si riferiscono tutti quei sììììììììììììììììì Saoul? Maybe, I have idea!


----------



## emma1968

Aquarius24 said:
			
		

> Si, hai ragione, ormai e' diffuso in tutta la penisola... ma in genere , se lo si considera come un saluto iniziale (CIAO BELLA), puo' essere considerato anche come un complimento "lanciato" ad una bella donna"...
> 
> In genere, a Roma, si usa sia per salutare che per congedarsi. e in genere lo si rivolge a tutto il gruppo...
> 
> Se invece deve essere un approccio galante... non ti dico il resto del frasario  * Sarei curiosa però!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> GiL



Grazie Aquarius!


----------



## Saoul

emma1968 said:
			
		

> E' curioso quello che  hai detto Saoul!
> Pensavo fosse in uso più o meno in tutta italia!
> 
> P.S. A cosa si riferiscono tutti quei sììììììììììììììììì Saoul? Maybe, I have idea!



Infatti sarei curioso di sapere cosa pensano altri settentrionali in merito. Non mi capita di dirlo (e questo può essere frutto del mio gusto personale) ma non mi capita neanche di sentirlo dire tanto, ed in ogni caso non mi sembra gradito. Però magari, oggi mi ripeto, è solo una questione di gusto personale.

P.S. Emma, ti dico solo che non ho un filo di voce... fatti i conti!


----------



## Aquarius24

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Grazie Aquarius!


 
De nada. Ha sido un placer 

GiL


----------



## Willi

I agree with Saoul: here in Milan it's not used and I think that someone would greet me in this way because they didn't remember my name. This wouldn't make a good impression!
I definintely don't like it! (personal taste)


----------



## Bex78

Saoul said:
			
		

> Infatti sarei curioso di sapere cosa pensano altri settentrionali in merito. Non mi capita di dirlo (e questo può essere frutto del mio gusto personale) ma non mi capita neanche di sentirlo dire tanto, ed in ogni caso non mi sembra gradito. Però magari, oggi mi ripeto, è solo una questione di gusto personale.


 

Ciao!
Da Cremona confermo che si usa pochissimo ... forse a Bs un po' di più ... ma comunque è un uso molto limitato!


----------



## emma1968

Willi said:
			
		

> I agree with Saoul: here in Milan it's not used and I think that someone would greet me in this way because they didn't remember my name. This wouldn't make a good impression!
> I definintely don't like it! (personal taste)



Such a strange thing!
Having nothing to do with the fact that one can be beautiful or not, it seems to me a quite warm greeting, if obviously there is confidence.


----------



## Willi

Yes, it's strange. I don't know why I don't like it, only I find it deeply irritating, especially when it comes from someone I'm not familiar with. But usually I never hear it.


----------



## Saoul

Pensa Emma che io invece lo percepisco in modo completamente differente, direi addirittura che lo trovo arrogante. E' proprio una questione di abitudine.
La stessa cosa la provo per tutti gli altri saluti:

"Ciao biondo" (in genere anche se non sei biondo)
Ciao tipo (slang giovanile da brivido!)

Ricordo di aver detto una volta ad un conoscente che mi aveva detto: "Ciao Biondo" "Ho un nome, usa quello per favore!" un po' stizzito, lo so, ma lo trovo fastidioso.


----------



## emma1968

Saoul said:
			
		

> Pensa Emma che io invece lo percepisco in modo completamente differente, direi addirittura che lo trovo arrogante. E' proprio una questione di abitudine.
> La stessa cosa la provo per tutti gli altri saluti:
> 
> "Ciao biondo" (in genere anche se non sei biondo)
> Ciao tipo (slang giovanile da brivido!)
> 
> Ricordo di aver detto una volta ad un conoscente che mi aveva detto: "Ciao Biondo" "Ho un nome, usa quello per favore!" un po' stizzito, lo so, ma lo trovo fastidioso.



Per tutti gli altri saluti concordo con te!


----------



## Willi

Saoul said:
			
		

> "Ciao biondo" (in genere anche se non sei biondo)
> Ciao tipo (slang giovanile da brivido!)


 
Ah ah Quando andavo a scuola avevo una professoressa che chiamava tutte "biondina". Io sono bionda e quindi ci stava bene, ma molte mie compagne avevano i capelli nerissimi! Del resto alla tua prof. non ti puoi neanche ribellare!
Comunque tornando a "ciao bella" lo trovo eccessivamente confidenziale quando viene da qualcuno che conosco poco, e maleducato quando viene dagli amici. Non parliamo poi di quei ragazzi (_marpionazzi_ sarebbe la definizione migliore) che ti apostrofano così anche se è la prima volta che ti vedono! ODIOSI!


----------



## Bex78

Io penso che, come al solito, influisca molto l'intonazione che diamo alla frase e il contesto in cui ci si trova ...
Nel senso, se incontro una amica e mi dice "Ciao bella!", lo prendo come un normalissimo saluto ... Se invece cammini per la strada e uno sconosciuto ti apostrofa dicendo "Ciao bella!", certo, del saluto amichevole ha proprio poco!!


----------



## Aquarius24

... io invece lo percepisco in modo completamente differente, direi addirittura che lo trovo arrogante. E' proprio una questione di abitudine.

*Qui a Roma invece e' un saluto molto ben apprezzato! *

*"Ciao biondo"* (mai sentito !!!)
Ciao tipo (slang giovanile da brivido!) *CONCORDO!!!*


----------



## emma1968

Willi said:
			
		

> Ah ah Quando andavo a scuola avevo una professoressa che chiamava tutte "biondina". Io sono bionda e quindi ci stava bene, ma molte mie compagne avevano i capelli nerissimi! Del resto alla tua prof. non ti puoi neanche ribellare!
> Comunque tornando a "ciao bella" lo trovo eccessivamente confidenziale quando viene da qualcuno che conosco poco, e maleducato quando viene dagli amici. Non parliamo poi di quei ragazzi (_marpionazzi_ sarebbe la definizione migliore) che ti apostrofano così anche se è la prima volta che ti vedono! ODIOSI!



Credimi, posso capire tutto quello che hai detto, tranne il fatto che lo consideri maleducato quando viene dagli amici. Sai spiegarmi  perché?


----------



## Willi

Come dice Saoul è solo una sensazione. Forse in parte perché qui non si usa mai e in parte perché preferisco di gran lunga essere chiamata con il mio nome (anche il nomignolo va bene). E poi mi sembra un po' "patronizing". Diverso è il caso quando il saluto è "di gruppo", ma anche qui non ho mai sentito un "ciao belli". Di solito "ciao raga" (che non mi piace molto, ma al mio orecchio suona più normale) e tra ragazze "ciao befane" (be' questo solo per scherzo  )!


----------



## Aquarius24

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Credimi, posso capire tutto quello che hai detto, tranne il fatto che lo consideri maleducato quando viene dagli amici. Sai spiegarmi perché?


 
Si, in effetti non e' maleducato... dipende forse dall'intonazione? Magari lo dicessero sempre a me , *CIAO BELLO *


----------



## Willi

Aquarius24 said:
			
		

> Si, in effetti non e' maleducato... dipende forse dall'intonazione? Magari lo dicessero sempre a me , *CIAO BELLO *


 
Secondo me non è solo l'intonazione che fa la differenza. Mi pare di capire che a Roma sia usato correntemente, e allora non stupisce che sia considerato normale. A Milano evidentemente l'uso è diverso, e quindi viene anche percepito in maniera diversa.
In effetti, forse "maleducato" non è la definizione più appropriata. Mi rimetto a quella di Saoul, diciamo che mi sembra "arrogante". Quanto a spiegarti il perché, come già detto, è una sensazione.


----------



## Elisa68

Sì concordo con Aquarius. A Roma è completamente normale e si usa anche tra ragazze. Io almeno al telefono prima di salutare una mia amica penso di chiudere sempre con _ciao bella_!


----------



## Saoul

Ok, so for joffenfur's sake and safety, we may suggest he uses it when in Rome, and avoids it while in Milan... 
Oh, Joffenfur, I guess that last night quite a few people all around Italy shouted: "ciao belli!". We were quite united in that occasion, in this expression... Milan, Rome, Turin, everywhere....


----------



## Cloudy-aw

Io (milanese) uso abbastanza spesso questa forma di saluto, e mi capita di sentirla usare da altri (milanesi e non).
Anche dalle parti di mia mamma (Piacenza) e' usata ogni tanto.
Il problema, a mio modo di vedere, e' che "ciao bella" implica un apprezzamento ben preciso, che puo' essere frainteso ed e' quindi meglio avere prudenza nell'uso.   Infatti, mentre mi succede di dire "ciao bella" ad un'amica, non dico MAI "ciao bello" ad un amico.

Il fatto che forme di saluto come questa ("ciao bella/o", "ciao ciccia/o", ecc) non siano cosi' frequenti secondo me dipende solo dal fatto che possono andar bene solo in situazioni in cui si ha una discreta confidenza con la persona che si saluta.

Gusti a parte, che sono sempre personali e opinabili.


----------



## SkedO

Cloudy-aw said:


> Io (milanese) uso abbastanza spesso questa forma di saluto, e mi capita di sentirla usare da altri (milanesi e non).
> Anche dalle parti di mia mamma (Piacenza) e' usata ogni tanto.
> Il problema, a mio modo di vedere, e' che "ciao bella" implica un apprezzamento ben preciso, che puo' essere frainteso ed e' quindi meglio avere prudenza nell'uso.   Infatti, mentre mi succede di dire "ciao bella" ad un'amica, non dico MAI "ciao bello" ad un amico.
> 
> Il fatto che forme di saluto come questa ("ciao bella/o", "ciao ciccia/o", ecc) non siano cosi' frequenti secondo me dipende solo dal fatto che possono andar bene solo in situazioni in cui si ha una discreta confidenza con la persona che si saluta.
> 
> Gusti a parte, che sono sempre personali e opinabili.



Concordo sul punto "confidenza con amico/a". 
Personalmente, io che sono ancora uno _sbarbato_ (come si dice nel linguaggio confidenziale) lo uso spesso con le mie amiche, quando ci si saluta appena ci si vede: loro non lo trovano così arrogante o maleducato, proprio perchè sono amiche da molto.

Come fa un complimento ad offendere una persona? 
I _marpionazzi _lo usano in un certo modo, ma si riconosce subito e ci si può giustamente offendere.
Uno _sbarbato _(dovrebbe entrare nel dizionario della Crusca questo termine ) invece lo usa con un tono amichevole per salutare una ragazza e magari farle un piccolo complimento involontario (non con tutte le/i ragazze/i si dice). Io lo trovo simpatico .

Per quanto riguarda il _Ciao bello _ad un mio amico, mi è capitato spesso di utilizzarlo, ma solo con amici da tanto tempo e/o che lo sono stati e non li ho visti per molto tempo.

_"Ehi, ciao bello? Dov'eri finito? Non ci becchiamo da parecchio.." _- mi è capitato molte volte di dirlo. 
Così come ad una ragazza: _"Ciao bella  _[bacio sulla guancia]_, che mi racconti?"_.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io, che non sono più sbarbato, lo uso abbastanza frequentemente, ma con le dovute precauzioni:
- mai con una sconosciuta;
- a volte con una ragazza di cui non ricordo il nome: nel frattempo sparo qualche altra stronzata in modo da impiegare il minimo delle mie risorse cerebrali nella chiacchierata mentre disperatamente cerco di ricordare il suo nome;
- solo se sono certo che lei non è una di quelle che se la prendono.

Le sopracitate regole si applicano alle ragazze Italiane, ovviamente, mentre con le Aglosassoni si può essere un pò più spigliati  

tutto quello che avresti sempre voluto sapere su come rivolgerti ad una ragazza italiana, ma non hai mai osato chiedere..


----------



## Nate in California

> Ciao tipo (slang giovanile da brivido!) CONCORDO!!!


Mai sentito, ma mi ricorda molto di "what's up, guy?" e "what's up/how's it goin', man/dude?" in inglese.

Per quanto riguarda "ciao bello/a", io l'ho sempre preso come complimento, ma qui in America è uno delle uniche espressioni che la gente sa dire in italiano. Perció dava molto fastidio alla mia ex (italiana).


----------



## angie_sempre

My experince is that is commonly used the way joffenfru describes it. In rome this summer it ofently happened to me that strangers where calling out "ciao bella" after you in the streets. I also was in palermo, but there it wasn't as common...

Maybe it is only used towards tourists?


----------



## Stiannu

Io sono di Torino. Tra i miei amici è usato spesso, di solito quando si incontra più che quando ci si congeda, in senso affettuoso e rafforzativo, magari quando non si vede la persona da molto tempo. Se invece detto sbrigativamente o a estranei può suonare maleducato, oppure sarcastico.


----------



## SkedO

angie_sempre said:


> Maybe it is only used towards tourists?



Ehm.. sometimes I use this phrase when i see a very beautiful girls coming from abroad.. but I don't want to offend anyone : but it is used not disparaging sense.. it is only a little and innocent compliment


----------



## sabrinita85

Concordo con Aquarius e Elisa68: a Roma è usualissimo e anzi, è molto più caldo e affettuoso di un semplice "Ciao!" o "Ciao Sabrina!".


----------



## dambrosella

"Ciao bella!" è un saluto estremamonte cordiale e affettuoso che non ha assolutamente niente di offensivo. Non viene usato per importunare le donne, e comunque è un approccio confidenziale  ma assolutamente non volgare. Lo usano anche le donne tra loro, se sono amiche e si danno del tu. Il fatto di non usare il nome di battesimo non è offensivo, ma dimostra simpatia. Se una persona si urta a sentirsi chiamare così, è un problema suo.


----------

